# Spark plug cross reference



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

Sat down to order some new plugs for the mower, snow blower, and generator. Didn't take too much work to find the proper NGK part numbers for the mower and blower but can't seem to find one for the genny. What do you guys use for cross reference?

The gen is a Generac RS5500 using Generag plug 0j00620106


----------



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

So I found that the above plug crosses to a Champion N9YC, but that plug seems to cross with a large number of NGK's, a couple of sites have mentioned the NGK BP6ES might be the right one?


----------



## amaathey16 (Apr 9, 2020)

It depends on what motor is on the Generac unit. Do you know who manufactures the motor on your unit?


----------



## amaathey16 (Apr 9, 2020)

in my experience, even with selling "pre gapped" spark plugs- even top brands like NGK- you could pull them all out of the boxes, all be the same part number, and they would ALL show different measurements on the gapping tool. I never understood why they even called them "pre gapped" if they all had to be checked and adjusted anyway. in an NGK plug, as long as you match the correct thread, debth of the original plug and to be safe, make sure that you match the metal component of the original plug - unless you have modified your unit- 
The plug that you crossed from GERERAC crosses to a chamption N9YC which is a copper core, so whatever NGK plug that you choose needs to be copper core. I googled this one as well, and it looks like the NGK is also copper core. 
Also, here is a LINK for cross referencing to NGK/NTK 








Cross Reference | NGK Partfinder






www.ngkpartfinder.co.uk


----------



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

amaathey16 said:


> It depends on what motor is on the Generac unit. Do you know who manufactures the motor on your unit?


It's a Generac 389cc OHV


----------

